
Revision3 In Acquisition Talks With The Discovery Channel - protomyth
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/30/online-video-content-pioneer-revision3-in-acquisition-talks-with-the-discovery-channel/
======
teeray
I would hate to see them become a traditional TV channel.

~~~
sp332
This is almost certainly not for TV programming. Discovery channel realizes
that they don't have compelling web content (although they've been trying for
years). So instead of turning Rev3 into Discovery, they need to Rev3 to keep
being Rev3 to fill a gap in Discovery.

Although I do wonder what will happen if Discovery wants them to censor
themselves, or if they ever decide to "shift their demographic focus" or
basically dump their current audience for a more lucrative one.

